

Hidden Costs of Urban Sprawl will Cripple Cities, Report Says - contextual
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2013/10/28/hidden_costs_of_sprawl_will_cripple_cities_report_says.html

======
mariuolo
It will be a problem for an administration in a remote future, so of course
nobody will address it now.

